# NASP shooters



## uparchergirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep! I just found out for sure that my team qualified yesterday, and I can't wait to go to Kentucky again.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Please exuse my ignorance but what is NASP?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

texashoghunter said:


> Please exuse my ignorance but what is NASP?


NASP ( national archery schools program)


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Gotcha, Thanks!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

must be nice all we have for NASP here is the class in gym in middle school. its not that big up here lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

our team is going to qualify, but we aren't going to go


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

We had state yesterday and we qualfied. But only about 3 of our 20 shooters can afford the trip. We are going to do a virtual nationals here though, that way everyone gets to shoot.


----------



## drakesdad (Feb 12, 2011)

we havent had state yet but i shure am hoping to got to louiville kentucky again.


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

Designed for Archery in the Schools Program, the HybriMAT Prodigy address's the problems that schools encounter with standard targets, such as bounce outs, Expensive to replace, Expensive cores, to heavy.
The Prodigy works with any arrow speed up to 350 fps, with a dual center core system and our pat. pending hybrid construction. Based on our HybriMAT design for Olympic Style competition, we are introducing this target on Archery Talk, any member that is involved or knows someone that is involved in the archery in the schools program can receive a special deal. Contact us at [email protected] or call us toll free at 1 888 233 1976
The video below illustrates the advantages of the HybriMAT Prodigy


----------

